# I just came out to my friend on facebook



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

My friend kept messaging me about finding me a boyfriend, and I finally messaged him and told him that I was gay. My hands were shaking, and it took me about five minutes to actually send it, but I eventually just closed my eyes and pushed enter. He was completely ok with it, and I'm really glad I did it.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Good for you. That's great.


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

*Good Job!* 
Seriously I know how you feel especially in a world filled judgmental, ignorant people.


----------



## casesensitive (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats!!. That's a big step.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Good for you.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

ahhhh you just blew the opportunity to make a dramatic coming out scene! "I'm gaaaaaay! *gasp*":b

That's really awesome though! I'm sure it is a liberating feeling.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

good job! you rock.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats good but I wouldn`t worry about it with the opposite sex, I bet they usually don`t mind.


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

congratulations! I hope you can work up to telling people face to face.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

That's great! I bet it was a relief to know he was okay with it! I hope it goes well with the next person you tell too!


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Thats awesome that he was okay with it!


----------



## sc47 (May 17, 2009)

Congratulations!! My brother-in-law is gay, and it was so hard for him to come out. It's a big step, I don't know you but I am proud of you!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats! And I'm glad your friend took it so well!


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> Thats good but I wouldn`t worry about it with the opposite sex, I bet they usually don`t mind.


Yeah, it's usually friends of the same sex who freak out. Although...I had some female friends who found out and they didn't act any differently. After some horrid experiences with my mom and sister, it was like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Good for you! My brother came out to everyone in long Facebook post a few years ago and I don't think I've ever seen so much support as what he got for it. Hopefully you find the same.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Bravo!


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you eventually plant to 'come out' to everyone or to all the 'close' people in your life? That seems like it would be very freeing like you don't have to hide it anymore. I found it hard enough telling my mum I had SAD.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd just like to announce my heterosexuality on this thread. Is that OK?


----------



## shyboy37 (Oct 9, 2011)

Good for you, your very brave


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Good for you, when people have came out in the past i know they have been suprised at how other people didn't judge them by it.


----------

